# Deactivations for not driving to pax?



## superman659 (Sep 27, 2016)

People say lyft deactivates for too many cancelations. I heard around 15% mark.

But what about accepting rides and getting this warning too much on not driving towards pax and having them cancel?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Because of pdb or other reasons there is a strategy to accept the ride and drive in the opposite direction to either get the rider to cancel or Lyft does it for you.

If you do this there was a period not too long ago where drivers either got warned or deactivated for doing this so I would think Lyft is trying to fix this issue.

This might be the reason why I have a lower rating on Lyft as I may be the 2nd or third driver after the first few shuffled them and canceling on them and when I get the request they have already been waiting for 10 mins for the driver


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Yep. You’re gaming the system. Deactivation will happen.


----------



## superman659 (Sep 27, 2016)

Damn. Send new tactics please!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

superman659 said:


> People say lyft deactivates for too many cancelations. I heard around 15% mark.
> 
> But what about accepting rides and getting this warning too much on not driving towards pax and having them cancel?


If you're not going for PDB why accept in the first place?

PDB isn't (IMHO) worth it with all the hoops you need to jump through. You'd be better off cherrypicking and Longhauling.


----------



## superman659 (Sep 27, 2016)

I get pdb every week i work actually...I end up with a 95% acceptance rate at the end of the week. But i do the driving away tactic but i dont wanna get deactivated


----------



## William Fenton (Jan 1, 2018)

Don't drive away from the pickup, take a longer route, do not speed, hope for long red lights. In other words head towards the pickup but take your time.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Yep. You're gaming the system. Deactivation will happen.


Eff their system


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

superman659 said:


> I get pdb every week i work actually...I end up with a 95% acceptance rate at the end of the week. But i do the driving away tactic but i dont wanna get deactivated


Yup and this is why Lyft is eliminating Acceptance Rating from Power Driver Bonus but doubling the number of completed rides. No more gaming PDB.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Skepticaldriver said:


> Eff their system


Lots of drivers have already.
I'm sure they're enjoying deactivation.....


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

If you’re driving toward the passenger but slow you will get this message still but they can’t do anything since you were driving towards the passenger. Driving in the opposite direction that could get you deactivated. And Lyfy can bring up the ride in their system and see exactly how you drive toward the passenger, so yes they keep that data.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Ghwwe72 said:


> If you're driving toward the passenger but slow you will get this message still but they can't do anything since you were driving towards the passenger.


Lyft can and will cancel you if progress is too slow. Happened to me last week. Not intentional, had to do a one way past the pickup location and wait at a light to U-turn into a hotel. Lyft cancelled as I was waiting for a green, specifically stating it was for not making progress toward the pickup.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

superman659 said:


> People say lyft deactivates for too many cancelations. I heard around 15% mark.
> 
> But what about accepting rides and getting this warning too much on not driving towards pax and having them cancel?


LET THEM DEACTIVATE US ALL . HA HA HA THE JOKES ON THEM . I GOT THIS LAST WEEK AND I COULD CARE LESS ........
Account Update

We take driver cancellations seriously. We've noticed that you've continued to cancel rides frequently.

Passengers rely on Lyft to provide a dependable service, and it's important that we're here for them. We've reached out to you several times about your excessive ride cancellations; because the problem has continued, we've had to deactivate your driver account to help keep our platform running smoothly.

You'll still be able to use Lyft as a passenger, and we'll be in touch if you're able to rejoin the community as a driver. Thanks for your contributions to Lyft in, Seattle .

Thanks,
The Lyft Team

How many of you are tired of going to pick up passengers miles away, being lied to, threatened, underestimating the true time it takes you to get to pick up location, not being paid and cheated out of no shows and passenger cancellations at last minute, being texted by Lyft while your driving, not being able to rate passengers, getting the World's worse passengers, Uber rejects and all their crap ? Lyft is Satan . They care nothing about their drivers . Keep it up, Lyft ........ because soon you won't have any drivers left to serve your " Community " .


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

superman659 said:


> People say lyft deactivates for too many cancelations. I heard around 15% mark.
> 
> But what about accepting rides and getting this warning too much on not driving towards pax and having them cancel?


*Stuck in traffic give your pax a call?*
*Are you serious lyft? And how are we to do that while driving? Is there voice commands I can send to the app? Oh that's right I'm suppose take my eyes off the road and press what 2 or 3 buttons to call the pax. Ya you sure care about our safety lol*


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Lots of drivers have already.
> I'm sure they're enjoying deactivation.....


I game their system 247. Since '14 Aint $hit happen. Some people are just jealous of those with the brains and the ballz to do what needs to be done.

Seriously, you post all of this fear mongering bs. Youre as bad as lyft and their emails.

How is your life better by shepherding people into doing things the way these companies want stuff done? What. Are you on their payroll to try and keep drivers in line? 
Or do you sincerely believe in the good of their system? Or are you hating on gaming because you are the type to try to discourage it so you can keep doing it yourself. . . Fearing whatever system you may use could be shut down so you grand stand about doing the right thing?

Bottom line. No one cares. Forget uber and lyft.


----------



## superman659 (Sep 27, 2016)

William Fenton said:


> Don't drive away from the pickup, take a longer route, do not speed, hope for long red lights. In other words head towards the pickup but take your time.


Alright I will start doing this instead.



moJohoJo said:


> LET THEM DEACTIVATE US ALL . HA HA HA THE JOKES ON THEM . I GOT THIS LAST WEEK AND I COULD CARE LESS ........
> Account Update
> 
> We take driver cancellations seriously. We've noticed that you've continued to cancel rides frequently.
> ...


So you got deactivated by cancelations and not driving away correct?



Skepticaldriver said:


> I game their system 247. Since '14 Aint $hit happen. Some people are just jealous of those with the brains and the ballz to do what needs to be done.
> 
> Seriously, you post all of this fear mongering bs. Youre as bad as lyft and their emails.
> 
> ...


Wait does uber's guber work for lyft and come on here to try and scare people? Haha


----------



## Greenie (Jan 26, 2016)

Easy, it works for me and Lyft hasn’t sent me any warnings YET. Turn location service off on Lyft, drive away. Usually pax cancels on me within 10 min.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

superman659 said:


> So you got deactivated by cancelations and not driving away correct?


I got deactivated by Lyft because i kept refusing trips that were so far away so I'd end up losing money . Sometimes i couldn't get their app to shut down . The Lyft app would keep spinning and spinning around but wouldn't shut off . I assummed that trip requests were coming in at the time but i think Lyft does this intentionally so you'll have to accept trip requests . They also lie to drivers by saying pick up location is 7 minutes away but it's actually 12 minutes away . They do this to trick you into accepting the trip . I also got sick and sick of them telling me the " my acceptance rate is too low " . It low because they send me trip request too far away . I should send them mutiple emails saying " Your trip requests are too far away " everytime i get one of these notices . Lyft treats its drivers like dog poo . They are liars, cheaters, trick drivers into accepting trips and don't care one ioda about their drivers . They don't care if we lose money as long as they make money . Everyone should deactivate their Lyft account and maybe that's exactly what I'm going to start telling my Uber passengers . Don't take Lyft !


----------



## Greenie (Jan 26, 2016)

It’s sad what this company has become. I started this gig almost 3 years ago and back then, Lyft was the better company and I was doing Lyft full time and uber part. Now it’s become a totally evil company that uber wouldn’t even be in the same league back when they were the evil and unrestricted company. Luft’s PDB is a total scam and they have made it so difficult to attain that I feel for fellow rideshare drivers that go for the Lyft PDB. Nowadays, it’s ironic that I do uber full and cherry pick Lyft rides that are PT only. Uber way better, no acceptance rate, rarely punish for cancellation and you rarely get 15+ minute pings. Not to mention their passive aggressive txts/email, fake PT, and failure as an app and a “technology”” company”.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I hate both for many reasons lol

But I feel 2018 Lyft has made more improvements than uber has.

But improvement like the cold sores went away, I still have Lyft herpes


----------



## Greenie (Jan 26, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> I hate both for many reasons lol
> 
> But I feel 2018 Lyft has made more improvements than uber has.
> 
> But improvement like the cold sores went away, I still have Lyft herpes


I disagree, Lyft has totally become the new evil. Here are examples of things they've done recently that have ruined driving for them:

1. DF used to be one of their best tool for making money because it actually worked. You can use DF at bar close and concert and make a good $75-$150 ride. Nowadays it's absolutely useless. I've been sent 30 minutes in the opposite direction. They've basically given you a feature that doesn't work.

2. They changed there line/shared algorithm when they match the price of line with regular Lyft ride. Nowadays the match is a joke and totally inefficient bc they literally will match anything. I've pick a pax up and had to go backwards over 10 minutes, yes backwards to pic up another or I've picked up 2 pax close by but both going total opposite side of town. Or there new scam, drive past the dropoff of the current pax for over 10 blocks to pick up another pax; all so that the Lyft- line continued so they don't have to start a new ride and cheat driver of new base fare.

3. They've continue to significantly increase peak ride requirements all while reducing the PDB amount and telling drivers "better ways to earn".

4. They continue to send pings that are over 30 minutes away. I was in heart of SF at 6:40AM in PT. I got a ping from Albany, that's at least 30 minutes away. Check the pax app, there's at least 20-30 cars closer. So why am I getting this ping? I can't believe 30 cars ignore this other then the fact that the system is set up so that drivers fail the PDB.

5. Fake PT, total dark pink but all pings 25-50%. (I've got tons of screenshots).

6. More but I think you get my point. The last one has always been an issue that they refuse to address. The other ones are all recent, so tell me again, how are they getting better?

Here's another scam they pulled on me last week that I forgot, got a ping 100% PT, it's a shared ride. Driving towards pax, another pax added but pick this one up first about 10 blocks apart. Guess how they screwed me on this one? Yep, new pax was picked up first with no PT which carried through the ride so 2nd pax with PT negated. After dropping of both, saw amount and then check payout. Sure enough no PT but of coarse they charged the pax PT without passing it on to me. Also not the first time.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Different market let me explain

Pdb is useless to me, its is unachievable for me as a premium rides driver and I would rather slap my mother than let a SHARED rider in my luxsuv. If I even came close to 50% of required peak rides and total rides it would be a personal record for me. As far as acceptance rate I am disqualified by Tuesday morning because of 15+ min pings

Destination for Lyft is useless to me. However they did extend the timeout to 30 mins but I only use destination filters lyft when I am tired and want to take a nap and dont want to be disturbed or want to check to see it my alert sound is working on my phone when I eventu get a text from Lyft that they couldn't find anything.

You can complain about primetime and surges all you want but in miami they dont exist and if they do never consistent and 10% boost is useless to me.

However I have had several successful streak bonuses that happened by accident but outside of hourly guarantees never earned any kind of bonus on Lyft or uber

Sorry if you take this personally but if you are chasing pdb I think you are a sucker. It might be great in a small new market but it's only matter of time before they take it away or make it impossible for you once they have enough drivers

You can complain about primetime and surges all you want but in miami they dont exist and if they do never consistent and 10% boost is useless to me.

However I have had several successful streak bonuses that happened by accident but outside of hourly guarantees never earned any kind of bonus on Lyft or uber 

Sorry if you take this personally but if you are chasing pdb I think you are a sucker


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Different market let me explain
> 
> Pdb is useless to me, its is unachievable for me as a premium rides driver and I would rather slap my mother than let a SHARED rider in my luxsuv. If I even came close to 50% of required peak rides and total rides it would be a personal record for me. As far as acceptance rate I am disqualified by Tuesday morning because of 15+ min pings
> 
> ...


Both companies are horrible and rotten to the core.

But since you asked, here are the improvements I have seen on Lyft recently:

1. Gas savings of up to 50 cents. Limited quantities, mind you, and big criteria to get it, but that is good savings.

2. Occasional shows estimated ride time. Yes, it is inflated, but I still get an idea of long ride vs short ride.

3. Cancel fee pays full rip. Not new, just better than Uber.

As far as the negatives... most have already been mentioned so I won't repeat.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Greenie said:


> It's sad what this company has become. I started this gig almost 3 years ago and back then, Lyft was the better company and I was doing Lyft full time and uber part. Now it's become a totally evil company that uber wouldn't even be in the same league back when they were the evil and unrestricted company. Luft's PDB is a total scam and they have made it so difficult to attain that I feel for fellow rideshare drivers that go for the Lyft PDB. Nowadays, it's ironic that I do uber full and cherry pick Lyft rides that are PT only. Uber way better, no acceptance rate, rarely punish for cancellation and you rarely get 15+ minute pings. Not to mention their passive aggressive txts/email, fake PT, and failure as an app and a "technology"" company".


I agree that Lyft was a good Company but now they're beyond worse, dictating to drivers, making constant threats to drivers . I was wanting them to gain popularity in years past . Now i encourage every driver to not use Lyft . I now believe they will soon, if they haven't already start losing customers and drivers . Lyft has become nothing less then a very evil Company . Tell your riders how Lyft treats you with disrespect and constant threats & notices . " You acceptance rate is too low " ..........tell them how you don't get paid for no shows and cancellations, how they lie to you bt telling you trip is 5 minutes away when it's 12 minutes away and on and on and on..............


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

To be clear I am not arguing who is better cause they both suck lol

However I feel between the 2 companies Lyft has made better improvements for drivers than uber this year.

But crap like this I just noticed today from Lyft has me convinced one of their biggest motivational goals is to send as many text messages as they can assuming they now text you when peak hours are which are dead to me lol










To be clear I am not arguing who is better cause they both suck lol

However I feel between the 2 companies Lyft has made better improvements for drivers than uber this year.

But crap like this I just noticed today from Lyft has me convinced one of their biggest motivational goals is to send as many text messages as they can assuming they now text you when peak hours are which are dead to me lol










I've been online for 34 hours this week and its wed afternoon, and I have zero peak rides, I dont care lol

I wanted to add extending the df to 30 mins

Changing of the names of all the levels

I am not sure when it happened but I personally realized in another thread I think Lyft support is now superior to ubers support recently. I usually used to give up during high season as

I am conflicted with the new RIDER app as I think it's better for the riders but bad for drivers who like to use the rider app to.check for other cars


----------



## Greenie (Jan 26, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> To be clear I am not arguing who is better cause they both suck lol
> 
> However I feel between the 2 companies Lyft has made better improvements for drivers than uber this year.
> 
> ...


The new rider app is no longer showing PT. I used to use it to get correct PT amount on my current location but they no longer show PT (copying another uber move).

But it doesn't really matter when they pull these scummy moves


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

If I have to call the customer due to traffic, usually I am better off just canceling due to the ratings situation on Lyft. At least that is how it is here. I guess it might be different where traffic problems are more common.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i have seen this 30 times before. i though it was a random warning to everybody? unless lyft expects us to run red lights . the new lyft motto ( DRIVE FAST TAKE CHANCES NEVER STOP AT A RED LIGHT!) get that pax be a super hero. rick your life car risk everything get there fast collect 3 dollars or go home. most of the time i have no idea where i am or even what city i am. i follow the gps to get to the location. i still get these messages and a message that says make your you have the correct pax.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

To be clear are you talking about rider app or driver app?!

Either way I don't care because I rarely get primetime on lux-luxsuv anyway lol

But I don't have an opinion on the new driver app as I don't have it yet I only have the new driver app


----------



## Greenie (Jan 26, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> To be clear are you talking about rider app or driver app?!
> 
> Either way I don't care because I rarely get primetime on lux-luxsuv anyway lol
> 
> But I don't have an opinion on the new driver app as I don't have it yet I only have the new driver app


Rider app. With the old rider app, it lets you know the upfront price and the PT. The new rider appgive you and upfront price and doesn't tell what the PT is.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

superman659 said:


> I get pdb every week i work actually...I end up with a 95% acceptance rate at the end of the week. But i do the driving away tactic but i dont wanna get deactivated





superman659 said:


> Damn. Send new tactics please!


New Tactic: do the job you agreed to do


----------



## Loralie (Sep 22, 2016)

Greenie said:


> I disagree, Lyft has totally become the new evil. Here are examples of things they've done recently that have ruined driving for them:
> 
> 1. DF used to be one of their best tool for making money because it actually worked. You can use DF at bar close and concert and make a good $75-$150 ride. Nowadays it's absolutely useless. I've been sent 30 minutes in the opposite direction. They've basically given you a feature that doesn't work.
> 
> ...


Oh wow i cant believe that last one thats really ****ed up. Not to mention how badly they treat their drivers and the passive agressive texts they send you. Their cancelation policy sucks and they continue to act like big brother sending nasty texts and emails.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Lyft sucks now. Doordash is where it’s at.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

William Fenton said:


> Don't drive away from the pickup, take a longer route, do not speed, hope for long red lights. In other words head towards the pickup but take your time.


???? If you are heading toward the pax, why don't you just pick them up ??

If you are taking too long to pick up , either Lyft will cancel the ride or the pax will. Calling the pax might help. Hopefully, you are not too far away in the first place and the paxs is smart enough to know that traffic is bad. ( wishful thinking )


moJohoJo said:


> LET THEM DEACTIVATE US ALL . HA HA HA THE JOKES ON THEM . I GOT THIS LAST WEEK AND I COULD CARE LESS ........
> Account Update
> 
> We take driver cancellations seriously. We've noticed that you've continued to cancel rides frequently.
> ...


___________________


Ohhh - you are just pissed because Lyft deactivated you. They told you to knock it off and you ignored them.
The worlds worse passengers ???? you think Lyft picks only the cheapest meanest people for their riders ? Stupid statement !!!!!



Greenie said:


> I disagree, Lyft has totally become the new evil. Here are examples of things they've done recently that have ruined driving for them:
> 
> 1. DF used to be one of their best tool for making money because it actually worked. You can use DF at bar close and concert and make a good $75-$150 ride. Nowadays it's absolutely useless. I've been sent 30 minutes in the opposite direction. They've basically given you a feature that doesn't work.
> 
> ...


____________________

You seem to have more route problems than the rest of us. I would recommend that once a week you uninstall the Lyft app -- wait 5 min. - reinstall the app. I have NEVER had the trip problems that you are stating and I work Los Angeles.


----------

